# Tic tac toe programmieren



## Laaalo (21. Mai 2021)

Hey Leute und zwar geht es hier um ein abgewandelte form von tic tac toe. Man hat 6 figuren von klein nach groß. Wenn man die kleine figur drauflegt kann der Gegner auf diese figur, eine seiner größeren Figur legen. Bei der größten Figur kann man keine weitere Figur dadrauf legen. Ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe, wie man es programmiert! Vielen Dank


----------



## mihe7 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe in Deinem Text keine Sätze, die mit einem Fragezeichen enden. Wo hängst Du? Was hast Du bis jetzt? Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Laaalo (21. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe in Deinem Text keine Sätze, die mit einem Fragezeichen enden. Wo hängst Du? Was hast Du bis jetzt? Wo liegt das Problem?


Wie ich das programmieren soll??


----------



## CodingBerlin (21. Mai 2021)

Laaalo hat gesagt.:


> Wie ich das programmieren soll??


Also hast du bis jetzt noch gar nichts?


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

Der Ablauf ist immer gleich:
- Erst einmal das Model verstehen: Was gibt es so an "Objekten", was zeichnet diese aus? (Werte, Verhalten). Das bekommt man am einfachsten, wenn man die Business Logik durch geht. Am Anfang wird wirklich alles zu einem Objekt - wenn das aber dann nicht weiter spezifiziert wird, dann kann man es ersetzen. Beispiel: Spieler hat einen Namen. Wunderbar: Es gibt also einen Spieler und dieser hat ein Attribut name und da wir noch keinen Typ haben, wird das erst einmal Name. Wenn in der Business Logik an anderer Stelle etwas kommt mit Regeln diesbezüglich, dass kann man das noch abbilden. (Man kann auch gerne anders herum heran gehen und man nimmt erst einmal einen vorhandenen Datentyp (String) um den dann bei Bedarf zu ersetzen)
- Dann kannst Du das, was Du erarbeitet hast, umsetzen.


----------

